# Bayern Monaco - Juventus. 16 marzo 2015, ore 20.45. Tv Premium



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2016)

Ritorno di Cl per la Juventus all'Allianz Arena contro il Bayern Monaco. La Juve in campionato, ormai, sembra avviata verso il quinto scudetto consecutivo. Buffon supera il record di imbattibilità di Rossi, non prendendo gol da 930 minuti. Ma a Monaco la musica non sarà uguale. Infatti per la Juve servirà un autentico miracolo in Baviera. Per passare il turno, la Juve deve vincere. Oppure pareggiare dal 3-3 in su. Con lo 0-0 o 1-1 passa il Bayern.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match su Mediaset Premium (ZDF è stato oscurato).

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Marzo 2016)

Prenderanno una piallata epica. Il Bayern al Conad stadium ha preso a piallate sti qua, figurati in casa propria.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (12 Marzo 2016)

Ho tanta paura.


----------



## corvorossonero (12 Marzo 2016)

Ma ZDF quindi nada??


----------



## Torros (12 Marzo 2016)

le due squadre più antipatiche del torneo.
esca chiunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma ZDF quindi nada??



Nada.


----------



## juventino (12 Marzo 2016)

Serve un miracolo. Dobbiamo comunque provarci quindi spero che Max non faccia gli errori dell'andata e pressi i loro portatori di palla invece di piazzare il pullman.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (12 Marzo 2016)

Le odio entrambe. Chiunque esca sarò felice


----------



## Jino (12 Marzo 2016)

Se la Juventus ci crede e fa la serata della vita ce la può fare.


----------



## hiei87 (12 Marzo 2016)

Se vincono questa, hanno vinto la Champions. Vincere all'Allianz è quasi un miracolo e il Bayern è favorito di diritto, ma non mi stupirei di niente, neanche di un rocombolesco 3 a 3...


----------



## Superdinho80 (12 Marzo 2016)

ne voglio minimo 5


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2016)

L'allianz non è inviolabile. Noi nel 2007 e Inter 2011 lo abbiamo espugnato partendo da risultato sfavorevole


----------



## Proevo89 (12 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'allianz non è inviolabile. Noi nel 2007 e Inter 2011 lo abbiamo espugnato partendo da risultato sfavorevole



Peccato che non sia lo stesso Bayern pero


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Marzo 2016)

Proevo89 ha scritto:


> Peccato che non sia lo stesso Bayern pero



La storia spesso vale di più del valore della squadra


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Marzo 2016)

Passerà il Bayern Monaco ma la Juventus uscirà a testa altissima, non alta. Secondo me la Juve riuscirà anche a segnare un goal, se non due... questo sarà il turno più difficile per il Bayern, più dei quarti e delle semifinali, a patto che nei prossimi due turni non becchi il Barcellona.


----------



## Proevo89 (12 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La storia spesso vale di più del valore della squadra



Aparte che non peccano ne di storia e ne di squadra 
Voi contro quel Bayern eravate nettamente i favoriti, noi invece ci davano per morti da subito


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2016)

*Sarà Eriksson l'arbitro di Bayern Monaco-Juventus.*


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Passerà il Bayern Monaco ma la Juventus uscirà a testa altissima, non alta. Secondo me la Juve riuscirà anche a segnare un goal, se non due... questo sarà il turno più difficile per il Bayern, più dei quarti e delle semifinali, a patto che nei prossimi due turni non becchi il Barcellona.



gliene fanno 5 o 6, la juve al massimo ne fa uno per illudersi


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Marzo 2016)

Proevo89 ha scritto:


> Peccato che non sia lo stesso Bayern pero



C'era anche lì gente di un certo livello eh...solo che noi eravamo imbarazzanti di quanto eravamo forti. Con quella stessa squadra gliele avremmo suonate anche quest'anno.


----------



## Carlo (14 Marzo 2016)

Negli scorsi anni l'unica soddisfazione calcistica è stata la sconfitta della juve in CL. Almeno lasciatemi quella anche quest'anno!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (14 Marzo 2016)

Odonsi gufi far festa


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Marzo 2016)

*Stiramento al polpaccio per Marchisio. Out 20/30 giorni circa, salta il ritorno con il Bayern*


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2016)

*Attenzione, sembra che la notizia riportata dalla Gazzetta sulle condizioni di Marchisio non sia attendibile al 100%. Altre fonti come Sky o La Stampa parlano di un problema muscolare, ma non specificano alcuna diagnosi. Non trovano inoltre riscontri ulteriori notizie sempre della Gazzetta su presunti guai fisici di Mandzukic e Dybala. Si attende un comunicato della Juventus.*


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2016)

Mah sinceramente mi sembra assurdo che una notizia del genere esca fuori a notte inoltrata prima della vigilia (anche se non mi stupirebbe affatto). Vediamo cosa dice la Juventus.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2016)

A posto, direi che con questi ultimi infortuni ce la siamo definitivamente giocata. Non che avessi grosse speranze, ma non avere nemmeno la possibilità di giocarcela con tutti disponibili fa bestemmiare.


----------



## admin (15 Marzo 2016)

*Ufficiale: fuori Dybala, Marchisio e Chiellini*


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: fuori Dybala, Marchisio e Chiellini*



Vincono.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: fuori Dybala, Marchisio e Chiellini*


Alla fine, in condizioni del genere chi gioca dà il 120%. 
E occhio a Morata.
La Juve ha comunque le sue chance di passare, e io tiferò per loro.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (15 Marzo 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Potrei digerire il passaggio del turno della Juve solamente se l'aereo di ritorno cadesse in mare
> 
> Godo per le defezioni sperando siano gravi



Al massimo può cadere nel Reno,in mare la vedo dura


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2016)

Troppe assenze per la Juve. Mancherà pure Dybala, anche se in CL finora non ha inciso proprio moltissimo.
In ogni caso la Juve se ha qualche chance di passare, viste le assenze, sarà solo se Allegri la prepara come manco Gesù Cristo riuscirebbe a prepararla.


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: fuori Dybala, Marchisio e Chiellini*


Max a fare turnover è sempre stato un genio, dai tempi di Thiago Silva in Coppa Italia


----------



## Juventino30 (15 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## TheZio (15 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Alla fine, in condizioni del genere chi gioca dà il 120%.
> E occhio a Morata.
> La Juve ha comunque le sue chance di passare, e io tiferò per loro.





mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Max a fare turnover è sempre stato un genio, dai tempi di Thiago Silva in Coppa Italia



Infatti Morata ha sempre fatto meglio in Europa che in A.
Bon stavolta sembra più un turnover forzato


----------



## koti (15 Marzo 2016)

Con quelle assenze la Juve non ha nessunissima possibilità. Proprio zero.


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2016)

*I convocati della Juventus per domani. Come previsto, assenti Chiellini, Dybala e Marchisio. Presente invece Mandzukic, a quanto pare recuperato.*

1 Buffon
6 Khedira
7 Zaza
9 Morata
10 Pogba
11 Hernanes
12 Alex Sandro
15 Barzagli
16 Cuadrado
17 Mandzukic
19 Bonucci
22 Asamoah
24 Rugani
25 Neto
26 Lichsteiner
27 Sturaro
33 Evra
37 Pereyra
38 Audero
47 Clemenza
49 Pozzebon


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> *I convocati della Juventus per domani. Come previsto, assenti Chiellini, Dybala e Marchisio. Presente invece Mandzukic, a quanto pare recuperato.*
> 
> 1 Buffon
> 6 Khedira
> ...


Assenze pesantissime. Marchisio è praticamente la chiave del centrocampo e Dybala è la finalizzazione della squadra, senza contare Chiellini che resta un elemento fondamentale dietro.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: fuori Dybala, Marchisio e Chiellini*



#seceradybala


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> *I convocati della Juventus per domani. Come previsto, assenti Chiellini, Dybala e Marchisio. Presente invece Mandzukic, a quanto pare recuperato.*
> 
> 1 Buffon
> 6 Khedira
> ...



figuriamoci se devono temere le assenze, hanno talmente tanto sedere che segnerà il gol qualificazione al 95' Pozzebon in rovesciata


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (15 Marzo 2016)

A tutti i gufi nonché miei soci di tifo, occhio a pre-masturbarvi a causa delle defezioni.

Partita finire quando arbitro fischia tre volte e le "riserve" della Juve non mi sembra facciano così schifo. La difesa del Bayern è un bel colabrodo e Morata/Mandzukic/Zaza potrebbero regalarvi cattive digestioni.

L'assenza più preoccupante è quella di Marchisio MA non è detto che Hernanes non tiri fuori la prestazione della vita. Non è uno che soffre in personalità o in talento ma in voglia e senso di abnegazione, potrebbe stupire.

MAI dare per morti questi cani rabbiosi, perché poi bisogna fare i conti con quello che si scrive


----------



## Hammer (15 Marzo 2016)

Ma sì ragazzi capiamoci, all'andata ha segnato persino uno come STURARO. Con il fondoschiena clamoroso che hanno, segna Buffon in rovesciata da venticinque metri.


----------



## mandraghe (15 Marzo 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)























tanta fortuna!


----------



## Danielsan (15 Marzo 2016)

Le assenze abbassano ulteriormente le possibilità di passare,ma sono ancora in gioco al contrario della Roma che doveva andarne a fare 3.


----------



## Milan7champions (15 Marzo 2016)

E' tutta da giocare, la Juve parte nettamente sfavorita e forse con meno pressioni


----------



## Hellscream (15 Marzo 2016)

Se la giocano, questi sconfitti in partenza non ci partono MAI.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Marzo 2016)

Ma solo secondo me si sta sopravalutando la Juve un pò troppo? Secondo me non hanno proprio possibilità. Il Bayern all'Allianz in casa deve perdere per uscire.. ma di cosa stiamo parlando?


Se la Juve avesse vinto all'andata, allora potrei dire che ci sono delle possibilità concrete. Ma andare li e vincere è utopia.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo secondo me si sta sopravalutando la Juve un pò troppo? Secondo me non hanno proprio possibilità. Il Bayern all'Allianz in casa deve perdere per uscire.. ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> 
> Se la Juve avesse vinto all'andata, allora potrei dire che ci sono delle possibilità concrete. Ma andare li e vincere è utopia.



Magari fanno 3-3


----------



## Willy Wonka (16 Marzo 2016)

Le parole di Allegri su Dybala: _"Dybala non ha una lesione muscolare, ma dolori in fondo al tendine. Il suo problema è questo, e ho deciso io di lasciarlo a casa perchè farlo giocare domani metterebbe a rischio il finale di stagione."_


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

Oggi e' la resa dei conti, sara' un inferno alla Bayern Arena che vinca il migliore.


----------



## juventino (16 Marzo 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Le parole di Allegri su Dybala: _"Dybala non ha una lesione muscolare, ma dolori in fondo al tendine. Il suo problema è questo, e ho deciso io di lasciarlo a casa perchè farlo giocare domani metterebbe a rischio il finale di stagione."_



Secondo il comunicato della Juve ha un piccolo edena al soleo. Allegri per me non ha tutti i torti a non volerlo rischiare.


----------



## wfiesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo secondo me si sta sopravalutando la Juve un pò troppo? Secondo me non hanno proprio possibilità. Il Bayern all'Allianz in casa deve perdere per uscire.. ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> 
> Se la Juve avesse vinto all'andata, allora potrei dire che ci sono delle possibilità concrete. Ma andare li e vincere è utopia.



Non hanno.vinto,ma la rimonta è stata un toccasana x il.loro morale,già ampiamente alle stelle.

Non mè ne vogliano gli juventini ma mi auguro una disfatta totale, ho troppi amici juventini di cui mi devo vendicare


----------



## koti (16 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma solo secondo me si sta sopravalutando la Juve un pò troppo? Secondo me non hanno proprio possibilità. Il Bayern all'Allianz in casa deve perdere per uscire.. ma di cosa stiamo parlando?
> 
> 
> Se la Juve avesse vinto all'andata, allora potrei dire che ci sono delle possibilità concrete. Ma andare li e vincere è utopia.


Senza Marchisio e Dybala.  In fondo credo sia semplice gufaggio, tutti sappiamo che il Bayern è nettamente più forte, specie considerate quelle assenze importantissime appunto.
A me personalmente frega niente di quello che fa la Juve. I gobbi mi lasciano sempre indifferente sia che vincano, sia che perdano (anzi, magari per il ranking sarebbe meglio vincessero, anche se lo ritengo impossibile).


----------



## Sherlocked (16 Marzo 2016)

Vince la Juve. Morata è un fenomeno, Pogba il miglior centrocampista al mondo di tutte le epoche, e Bonucci è superiore al Baresi dei tempi d'oro. Poi in panchina hanno un certo Massimiliano Allegri, che potrebbe insegnare molto anche ad allenatori del calibro di Capello, Mourinho, Ancelotti.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Vince la Juve. Morata è un fenomeno, Pogba il miglior centrocampista al mondo di tutte le epoche, e Bonucci è superiore al Baresi dei tempi d'oro. Poi in panchina hanno un certo Massimiliano Allegri, che potrebbe insegnare molto anche ad allenatori del calibro di Capello, Mourinho, Ancelotti.



concordo


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2016)

Credo che vista l'assenza di Marchisio il problemino di Dybala sia stato manna dal cielo, in caso di eliminazione nessuno potrà dire nulla perché la Juve aveva le assenze.

E bravo Allegri...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> #seceradybala


#seceranedved


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Marzo 2016)

Stasera tifo assolutamente Juve. I Tedeschi mi stanno antipatici, mi è antipatico Guardiola e poi se vincono la Champions ci arrivano a -1.


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

out Mandzukic, Robben neanche in panchina


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

LE FORMAZIONI UFFICIALI

Bayern Monaco (4-1-4-1): Neuer, Lahm, Kimmich, Benatia, Alaba, Xabi Alonso, D. Costa, Mueller, Vidal, Ribery, Lewandowski.

A disp.: Ulreich, Thiago, Rafinha, Bernat, Götze, Rode, Coman. 
All.: Guardiola

Juventus (4-5-1): Buffon, Lichtsteiner, Bonucci, Barzagli, Evra, Cuadrado, Khedira, Hernanes, Pogba, Alex Sandro, Morata. 

A disp.: Neto, Rugani, Asamoah, Sturaro, Pereyra, Mandzukic, Zaza.
All.: Allegri


----------



## Dexter (16 Marzo 2016)

Vi prego ditemi in pvt dove poter dare uno sguardo............


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Pure a me grazie


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Bayern che gioca in casa, risultato dell'andata favorevole ai tedeschi, Juve piena di defezioni. Troppo facile per essere vero, qua c'è il serio rischio di una serata delle grandi imprese.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Gol di Pobbà...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

già finita


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Sto Neuer va spesso a farfalle comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2016)

Se va beh 3 gol tutti e tre per cavolate del Bayern pazzesco.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2016)

Meglio ora che al 90esimo


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Ancora va in giro Ribery...


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

Manca Robben e si vede


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma sbaglio o era regolare il gol di Morata fermato in fuorigioco?


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Che fail pazzesco questo Bayern


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Quest'anno mi sa che la vincono...


----------



## Butcher (16 Marzo 2016)

Vedete che questi la vanno a vincere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2016)

Scontatissimo si era già capito dall'andata che finiva cosi.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

dai spengo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Marzo 2016)

Morata azione clamorosa


----------



## Kaw (16 Marzo 2016)

E adesso sono cavoli amarissimi per il Bayern!!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2016)

È uno scherzo????


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma sto Bayern come diavolo sta giocando, peggio del Gent incredibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Giusto così , i tedeschi fanno schifo poi se la menano troppo


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Non si può sperare ogni anno nel Barcellona, quest'anno verranno a sollevare la Coppa a San Siro. Un altro incubo che diviene realtà, come se non ne avessimo già avuti abbastanza.


----------



## de sica (16 Marzo 2016)

Con questo gol si sono assicurati i supplementari come minimo. Adesso vediamo che succede


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2016)

Era ovvio che finiva così, sono molto più concreti, il Bayern ha pesantemente sottovalutato la Juve


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2016)

Il Bayern se la è gufata con quel tweet


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2016)

Sarà che a 29 anni son diventato sportivo, ma i gobbi si meritano di vincerla. Morata devastante.

Ovvio, dovessero vincere la cl mi taglio le vene, ma tanto la vince ancora il Barca


----------



## dioscuro84 (16 Marzo 2016)

Pazzesco adesso anche Cuadrado decide in Champions..questi vanno diritti in finale anche perché hanno una difesa bunker manco il Bayern tira in porta.
Se giocano cosi arroccati e contropiede possono battere anche il Barca visto che rispetto all'anno scorso hanno Khedira Mandzukic e Dybala in più


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2016)

Voglio tutti gli haters di Allegri qui ora


----------



## Tic (16 Marzo 2016)

Ci sono Atletico, Real, Barça, City e PSG. Ma di sicuro prenderanno Benfica o Wolsfburg

Comunque la stanno meritando, e ci va bene anche per il ranking


----------



## dioscuro84 (16 Marzo 2016)

Paradossalmente la squadra più rognosa che potrebbero trovare è l'Atletico


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Morata azione clamorosa



Mi ricorda Balotelli.


----------



## Gianni23 (16 Marzo 2016)

.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Sto Bayern messo così è la squadra di FIFA hahaha


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2016)

Dai che li manda fuori Ibra alla prossima


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Sapete cosa mi fa sorridere che noi contro sti tedeschi ne prendemmo 5 o 6


----------



## wfiesso (16 Marzo 2016)

a vedere sta partita devo dire che Guardiola è l'allenatore piu sopravvalutato d'europa... un bluff colossale, ha distrutto un bayern campione di tutto... non ho parole


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> a vedere sta partita devo dire che Guardiola è l'allenatore piu sopravvalutato d'europa... un bluff colossale, ha distrutto un bayern campione di tutto... non ho parole



E ma ogni partita fa storia a se ..


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

Il bello che la finale e' a Milano, non voglio immaginarmi che la alzano proprio a San Siro


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Senza parole.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2016)

C'è da dire che se passassero Juve e Lazio per il ranking sarebbe un toccasana


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il bello che la finale e' a Milano, non voglio immaginarmi che la alzano proprio a San Siro


è già scritto purtroppo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2016)

La Juve merita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> a vedere sta partita devo dire che Guardiola è l'allenatore piu sopravvalutato d'europa... un bluff colossale, ha distrutto un bayern campione di tutto... non ho parole



Sempre con i giocatori più forti son bravi tutti, ora va al City a spendere 500 M minimo


----------



## marionep (16 Marzo 2016)

La miglior partita di una squadra italiana in Europa da Milan-Man Utd del 2007. Mi tolgo il cappello. In ogni caso, come si possa preferire quel somaro ubriacone di cileno a Thiago Alcantara è comprensibile solo al Filosofo.


----------



## koti (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma quanto è sottovalutato Allegri? Che grandissimo allenatore!


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che se passassero Juve e Lazio per il ranking sarebbe un toccasana



Verissimo, però temo che adesso che stiamo recuperando nel ranking diventerà inutile. Dal 2018 al 99,9% la champions verrà riformata e allargata


----------



## danyaj87 (16 Marzo 2016)

Una società seria, che ha capito che era finito un ciclo, fatto pulizia, ha reinvestito con serietà e con lungimiranza. Ha lo stadio suo, ha fatto un progetto serio. Un allenatore serio (che molti davano per morto), che al momento sta vincendo contro una delle più grandi squadre d'Europa.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

Io l'avevo detto che l'Allianz non era inviolabile, il Bayern ha perso la qualificazione all'andata


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Occhio che questa potrebbe essere la partita dell'andata al contrario..


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Marzo 2016)

Qualificazione meritata. Bayern presuntuoso e inconcludente, atteggiamento ridicolo e inaccettabile in una partita di Champions


----------



## Elsha91 (16 Marzo 2016)

marionep ha scritto:


> La miglior partita di una squadra italiana in Europa da Milan-Man Utd del 2007. .



Inter-Barcellona 3-1 del 2010


----------



## Marco23 (16 Marzo 2016)

Grande juve


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Allegri diventerà per loro quello che Ancelotti è stato per noi, chapeau a lui e a Marotta

PS comunque Mourinho è stato molto criticato (forse anche giustamente) per il suo triennio a Madrid, ma il triennio bavarese di Guardiola è veramente agghiacciante. Questo pur avendo uno squadrone è sempre stato portato a lezione dagli allenatori delle squadre che lo hanno eliminato. Non è uno scarsone ma di certo è un gran sopravvalutato.


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

Secondo me nel secondo tempo e' piu' probabile che prendano il terzo che fare il primo


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Comunque anche io sto diventando vecchio e quando vedo una squadra giocare così mi tolgo il cappello .. Bayer veramente troppo troppo sicuro di se stesso..


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Marzo 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda Balotelli.



Già, stesso spirito ed intensità, anche se non ha lo stesso tiro potente dell'italiano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Marzo 2016)

La Juve ha giocato di catenaccio e contropiede; ovviamente un catenaccio superlativo dato che hanno la miglior difesa d'Europa. Arma che il gioco posizionale di Guardiola, tutto proiettato al possesso e in offensiva, patisce pesantemente. Queste tattiche non sempre funzionano ma alla Juve è entrato l'asso 2 volte in 45 minuti, mentre il Bayern ha sacrificato la concretezza sull'altare della danza classica. Vediamo che succede nel secondo tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Allegri diventerà per loro quello che Ancelotti è stato per noi, chapeau a lui e a Marotta
> 
> PS comunque Mourinho è stato molto criticato (forse anche giustamente) per il suo triennio a Madrid, ma il triennio bavarese di Guardiola è veramente agghiacciante. Questo pur avendo uno squadrone è sempre stato portato a lezione dagli allenatori delle squadre che lo hanno eliminato. Non è uno scarsone ma di certo è un gran sopravvalutato.



La verità è che quando gli allenatori stranieri trovano gli italiani gli pieghiamo sempre le orecchie ... SEMPRE .


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Marzo 2016)

Sto Guardiola è solo chiacchiere


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Già, stesso spirito ed intensità, anche se non ha lo stesso tiro potente dell'italiano



Pensare che quell asino del mononeurone se solo si allenasse potrebbe almeno essere un giocatore di calcio .


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2016)

Niente, dopo questa vincono la Champions. Vien da ridere a pensare ai pareri di molti tra luglio ed ottobre...
Comunque l'esperienza di Guardiola al Bayern con questa partita può considerarsi un fallimento se non totale, quasi. Vedremo cosa farà al City, per ora va via da Monaco fortemente ridimensionato rispetto a come ci era arrivato....


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sto Guardiola è solo chiacchiere



esatto


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2016)

Dedicato ai detrattori di Acciughino, anche se nemmeno un grande fan avrebbe potuto immaginare tanto


----------



## Gabry (16 Marzo 2016)

Il Bayern ne prende minimo un altro, e in ogni caso a questa juve non gliene fai 3 gol e manco 2.
Meritano e basta.

La cosa che mi fa veramente ********* è che Galliani starà godendo come un suino.


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Il bello che la finale e' a Milano, non voglio immaginarmi che la alzano proprio a San Siro



Magari.
Ne varrebbe la pena solo per vedere allegri che alza la coppa davanti a Silvio in tribuna.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Pensare che quell asino del mononeurone se solo si allenasse potrebbe almeno essere un giocatore di calcio .



E' un caso perso.

Comunque piu che i recenti risultati disastrosi in campionato di questi ultimi anni, mi piange piu' il cuore vedere che i protagonisti di queste serate magiche di Champions non siamo piu' noi ma i gobbi


----------



## wfiesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> *Allegri diventerà per loro quello che Ancelotti è stato per noi*, chapeau a lui e a Marotta
> 
> PS comunque Mourinho è stato molto criticato (forse anche giustamente) per il suo triennio a Madrid, ma il triennio bavarese di Guardiola è veramente agghiacciante. Questo pur avendo uno squadrone è sempre stato portato a lezione dagli allenatori delle squadre che lo hanno eliminato. Non è uno scarsone ma di certo è un gran sopravvalutato.



Grazie, ora avrò gli incubi per mesi


----------



## marionep (16 Marzo 2016)

Allegri era a 45 minuti dalla qualificazione contro il Filosofo anche nel 2012, contro una squadra molto più forte di questo Bayern, e se non fosse stato per l'arbitro olandese... Mica si parla di un pellegrino, ma di uno che avrebbe vinto due scudi consecutivi anche da noi se non fosse stato costretto dallo squalo coi denti gialli a schierare Thiago Silva ed Ibra in coppa italia a Torino.


----------



## James Watson (16 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dedicato ai detrattori di Acciughino, anche se nemmeno un grande fan avrebbe potuto immaginare tanto



Dove sono quelli che dicevano che Allegri era un mediocre, un provinciale che non valeva nulla?


----------



## wfiesso (16 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Dedicato ai detrattori di Acciughino, anche se nemmeno un grande fan avrebbe potuto immaginare tanto



credimi, ero uno di quelli che lo avrebbe mandato via a calci dopo lo scudetto perso il secondo anno, in questi 2 anni invece a calci siamo stati presi noi, ha una grandissima rosa in mano, ma negare che li stia gestendo in maniera egregia sarebbe una balla


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Dove sono quelli che dicevano che Allegri era un mediocre, un provinciale che non valeva nulla?



Si con i nostri cessi si .. con i giocatori veri è un buon allenatore


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Non mi stancherò mai di ripeterlo: 

Milan 2007 - Champions
Juve 2007 - Serie B

credo che nemmeno affidando la gestione della società a un bambino di 10 anni sarebbe stato possibile dilapidare un simile vantaggio in appena otto anni. È come se da qui al 2020 noi tornassimo ad essere uno squadrone da Champions e il PSG una squadra da metà classifica in Ligue One, roba da non credere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Raga sembrano dopatissimi quelli della juve..

p.s. non è una critica ma un complimento


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

E pensare che Morata è una riserva..


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> E pensare che Morata è una riserva..


Noi neanche le abbiamo le riserve hahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Comunque quello del Bayern che gioco è?? si passano la palla in orizzaontale e aspettano che il Douglas costa di turno faccia l azione personale, guardiola ridicolo


----------



## pazzomania (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Raga sembrano dopatissimi quelli della juve..
> 
> p.s. non è una critica ma un complimento



Beh son forti. Onestamente riflettevo guardando la.formazione prima della partita, insomma, anche con le numerose assenze erano uno squadrone lo stesso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh son forti. Onestamente riflettevo guardando la.formazione prima della partita, insomma, anche con le numerose assenze erano uno squadrone lo stesso.



vero ma hanno sia forza fisica che tecnica, giocano il classico calcio allitaliana ma lo interpretano alla grande, dobbiamo essere onesti


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Mah, 'sto Ribery è davvero indecente..


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Mah, 'sto Ribery è davvero indecente..



perché coman??e scarso forte, gli hanno rifilato un pacco clamoroso


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perché coman??e scarso forte, gli hanno rifilato un pacco clamoroso



Con la differenza che Coman ha 19 anni e può solamente crescere. Ribery ne ha 32 e dovrebbe combinare quantomeno qualcosa.


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Conte dal nervoso si starà strappando i capelli, poi dovrà rifare il trapianto


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Con la differenza che Coman ha 19 anni e può solamente crescere. Ribery ne ha 32 e dovrebbe combinare quantomeno qualcosa.



ovvio ma a quelle cifre è stata un operazione folle del Bayern, non li vale assolutamente


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Goooooooollllllllllllll


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

lewandosky gol


----------



## diavolo (16 Marzo 2016)

Daje


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

e inutile che ci illudiamo, non la pareggiano raga


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

e 1


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2016)

Anche col pareggio al massimo ci sono i supplementari


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma Müller gioca?


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Finita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2016)

Che spettacolo mediaset premium, si sentono persone che urlano e litigano quasi quanto Piccinini


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Questo Douglas Costa è un demonio...


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Gooooooollllllllll

Mullerrrrrrrr


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Finita



2-2 seeeeeeeer


----------



## BossKilla7 (16 Marzo 2016)

Thomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaassssss


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ovvio ma a quelle cifre è stata un operazione folle del Bayern, non li vale assolutamente



Eccolo Coman, ti ha sentito


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

e 2


----------



## dioscuro84 (16 Marzo 2016)

Siiiiiiiiiiiiiii godoooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma Müller gioca?



eccoloooo


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e inutile che ci illudiamo, non la pareggiano raga


sei un maledetto


----------



## diavolo (16 Marzo 2016)

Calma


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2016)

Comunque vada questa partita, possiamo affermare che allegri ha dato una lezione a Guardiola.

Ah, Douglas Costa è costato quanto Bertolacci e Luiz Adriano messi insieme.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2016)

Peccato, globalmente meriterebbe la Juve


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Eccolo Coman, ti ha sentito



bel cross ma rimango della mia idea


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma quanto mi diiiiiiiispiace 

Comunque alla Juve basta un gol e non ce n'è più per nessuno


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Occhio che questa potrebbe essere la partita dell'andata al contrario..



Ehm...ehm...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> sei un maledetto



mi dispiace


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2016)

Si va ai supplementari...


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Dispiace raga


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2016)

Calma, calma...


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Se la Juve fa gol è finita, non è affatto un vantaggio da poco


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dispiace raga


si è un peccato veramente...dispiace


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2016)

chi passa di ste due alza la coppa


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Se la Juve fa gol è finita. Mentre se vanno ai rigori è finita per la Juve, perché Buffon non mi sembra una cima nel neutralizzare i tiri dagli undici metri...mentre Neuer...


----------



## Marco23 (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma cosa esultate? La juve e una squadra italiana che sta giocando contro una straniera


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

Bella partita emozionante,ancora tutto e' in ballo.


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma Müller gioca?





Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> eccoloooo



Oh mannaggia, che gufatina che ho lanciato


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Bernat fa schifo come a FIFA hahaha


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> chi passa di ste due alza la coppa



la alza il psg


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa esultate? La juve e una squadra italiana che sta giocando contro una straniera



Esterofilia?


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa esultate? La juve e una squadra italiana che sta giocando contro una straniera


ma tu non eri interista?


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Allegri si è ucciso quando ha tolto morata..era in forma spaventosa, gli ribaltava l'azione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2016)

Marco23 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa esultate? La juve e una squadra italiana che sta giocando contro una straniera



Più che altro cosa esultate che a parti invertite sarebbe stato un massacro, altro che Auschwitz


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ma tu non eri interista?



ahahaha ora si inkazza


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahahaha ora si inkazza


eh dai si scherza


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ahahaha ora si inkazza



Anche io pensavo fosse interista


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

coman è meglio di quanto pensavo, lo ricordavo scarso


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> ma tu non eri interista?



No, lui è tutto tranne che milanista.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche io pensavo fosse interista



tifa per il Bayern


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Allegri si è ucciso quando ha tolto morata..era in forma spaventosa, gli ribaltava l'azione


verissimo


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2016)

L'ubriacone come sta giocando?


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> L'ubriacone come sta giocando?



un po pasticcione, ha lottato però, da sufficienza


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2016)

3-2 Thiago.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Goooooooooooooooolllllllllllllll


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

e sono 3


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Marzo 2016)

Se la Juve non segna, passa ai rigori, il Bayern i tigori li canna sempre , ( l'ultima volta in semifinale di Coppa di Germania ne hanno sbagliati 3 )

P.s ha segnato Alcantara, ma passa la Juve, che fa il 3-3 come ha detto ieri [MENTION=1615]tifosa asRoma[/MENTION]


----------



## diavolo (16 Marzo 2016)

Alcantaraa


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Ciao ciao juveee


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Attenzione, cadono santi all'Allianz Arena..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2016)

Caaaaaalma.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2016)

Ocio perché con un gol la Juve passa


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

e3


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

4 pere


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ciao ciao juveee



Cancella immediatamente questo messaggio


----------



## diavolo (16 Marzo 2016)

Che gol Coman


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2016)

Goooooooollllllllllll

E 4!


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

che gol coman..mi ha smentito, questo è forte


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2016)

Col dell'ex. Finita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2016)

4-2 ahahahahaha


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2016)

Godoooooooo


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

ne voglio un altro..dajeee


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2016)

Togliere Morata e Cuadrado è stata una gran mossa.


----------



## Tic (16 Marzo 2016)

C'è tempo per la cinquina


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2016)

oh noooooooooooooooo


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2016)

Comaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan


----------



## dioscuro84 (16 Marzo 2016)

Quattroooooooooooooooooo delirioooooooooooooooooo


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Guardiola era un brocco e Allegri un genio....e adesso?


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> perché coman??e scarso forte, gli hanno rifilato un pacco clamoroso



Non voglio insistere, ma... Dicevi?


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

e 4


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Marzo 2016)

Ok adesso non passa più #fiuuahahaha


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2016)

C'è da andare a ripescare i commenti su Allegri adesso.


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2016)

L'ultima volta che Guardiola ha salvato le chiappe al 91° ha vinto la champions


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non voglio insistere, ma... Dicevi?



non mi umiliare così in pubblico


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2016)

Che dire........dispiace sempre quando una squadra italiana esce.....


----------



## Victorss (16 Marzo 2016)

Godo.


----------



## marionep (16 Marzo 2016)

pensare agli juventini davanti al televisore in questo momento mi provoca un brivido di piacere sadistico...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2016)

Diciamocelo, così è più bello, settanta minuti di illusione juventina e poi la inchiappettata finale.


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è da andare a ripescare i commenti su Allegri adesso.


lascia stare, Guardiola era il peggio scemo a fine primo tempo


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2016)

...e questo per i detrattori di Guardiola invece!

Che serata, complimenti a tutte e due le squadre


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non mi umiliare così in pubblico



Sto Coman è proprio scarso ... Dillo dillo


----------



## Sheva my Hero (16 Marzo 2016)

Godo come una nutria, un bagno di umiltà ogni tanto fa anche bene


----------



## dioscuro84 (16 Marzo 2016)

Facili i record in Italia contro nessuno..buffoni..


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Cancella immediatamente questo messaggio



lo riscrivo...ciao ciao juveeee


----------



## marionep (16 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> L'ultima volta che Guardiola ha salvato le chiappe al 91° ha vinto la champions



se è per questo da giocatore le chiappe le salvò al 93esimo, nel 1992 col barca contro il kaiserslautern. Non si può dire sia un uomo sfortunato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sto Coman è proprio scarso ... Dillo dillo



è merito mio che l ho spronato..I risultati si vedono


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2016)

sturaro ahahahahah che eroe


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Marzo 2016)

Muller è davvero uno dei migliori al mondo, un gol pesante come quello che ha fatto sul 2-2 , credo che non lo abbia mai fatto.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

Ho fatto bene a spegnere


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> Guardiola era un brocco e Allegri un genio....e adesso?



Stava per causare una delle più gravi catastrofi sportive per ogni antijuventino che si rispetti, diciamo che eravamo più che giustificati 



Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> lo riscrivo...ciao ciao juveeee


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ...e questo per i detrattori di Guardiola invece!
> 
> Che serata, complimenti a tutte e due le squadre



la Juventus si è uccisa però, complimenti fino a un certo punto


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è merito mio che l ho spronato..I risultati si vedono



Hahahaha ok mi pare giusto


----------



## Aron (16 Marzo 2016)

È tornato il vecchio Allegri.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Marzo 2016)

Da domani disponibili in edicola i DVD del primo tempo di bayer-juve 0-2, offerta speciale


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

questa comunque fa male, eh, bisognerebbe avere il coraggio di aggredirli in campionato, potrebbero scoppiare


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Da domani disponibili in edicola i DVD del primo tempo di bayer-juve 0-2, offerta speciale


con vibratore incluso


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (16 Marzo 2016)

Sentire poi i gobbi che si lamentano dell'arbitro aggiunge quel tocco di orgasmico ad una goduria già intensa...


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Marzo 2016)

JohnShepard ha scritto:


> Qualificazione meritata. Bayern presuntuoso e inconcludente, atteggiamento ridicolo e inaccettabile in una partita di Champions



Gufata completata!!!


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Muller è davvero uno dei migliori al mondo, un gol pesante come quello che ha fatto sul 2-2 , credo che non lo abbia mai fatto.



Lo ha fatto solo che poi non è servito a una mazza, Didier aveva altri programmi


----------



## Gabry (16 Marzo 2016)

e anche quest'anno #finoalconfine


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2016)

Non capisco i commenti a favore di Allegri...per me l'allenatore della Juve si deve odiare a prescindere, come si odiava Il Capello juventino, si dovrebbe odiare anche l'acciuga juventina!


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

vederli perdere così dopo che si erano illusi, con l'agnello che rideva a fine primo tempo, beh sono cose che fanno bene al cuore


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

*campioni d'europa ancora una volta!*


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2016)

Mi ha ricordato tantissimo Atletico - Real Madrid


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2016)




----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2016)

Erano ( ed ero) stra convinta che era qualificati e invece  vederli perdere cosi è ancora più bello, niente manco giocarla in "casa" è bastato per andare avanti.


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2016)

he he he he
si godicchia....


----------



## The P (16 Marzo 2016)

Allegri ha preparato la partita stupendamente, e poi ha sbagliato i cambi 

Le partite durano 90min


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2016)

grazie Max, 4 pere sempre e comunque


----------



## Tic (16 Marzo 2016)

E anche quest'anno Buffon vince la CL l'anno prossimo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2016)

Allegri sta ripetendo più o meno la sua seconda stagione al Milan. Se riuscirà a perdere lo scudetto contro il Napoli avrà fatto la nemesi perfetta. I tempi sono gli stessi e ha anche meno punti di vantaggio sulla seconda rispetto a quell'annata


----------



## sballotello (16 Marzo 2016)

L imbattibile buffon


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Voglio assolutamente il DVD


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

comunque giusto così il 2-2 dell'andata era un furto e poi dai in Europa la Juventus non deve esistere


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2016)

Tic ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno Buffon vince la CL l'anno prossimo



Alzala, Gigi alzalaaaaa


----------



## Ruud (16 Marzo 2016)

Se l'è giocata Allegri con il cambio Morata - Mandzukic. E' un allenatore abbastanza decente, ma quando è davanti si **** sempre addosso e prova a giocarsela buttandola in caciara (era così anche con noi),


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> non mi umiliare così in pubblico



No ma più che altro hai dei poteri devastanti! Da quando l'hai citato ha fatto assist e gol... Dammi due numeri per il Superenalotto...


----------



## Solo (16 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Allegri sta ripetendo più o meno la sua seconda stagione al Milan. Se riuscirà a perdere lo scudetto contro il Napoli avrà fatto la nemesi perfetta. I tempi sono gli stessi e ha anche meno punti di vantaggio sulla seconda rispetto a quell'annata


Sarebbe da orgasmo.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma quanto sto godendo, quanto!
N. 1: per Allegri, 'sto sopravvalutato. Il grande genio del calcio che leva Morata (e Cuadrado) quando gli sarebbe bastato un contropieduccio per fregare il Bayern.
N. 2: per Bonucci e Lichtsteiner, li odio fortemente, sanno solo protestare.
N. 3: per Pobbà, il fenomeno che anche stavolta ha deciso la partita da solo. Offerta di 460M del Barça in arrivo.
N. 4: per tutti i gobbi, anche quest'anno la vincete l'anno prossimo; non solo, ci avevate pure creduto, eh?


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2016)

E anche quest'anno non la vincono.


----------



## JohnShepard (16 Marzo 2016)

Aaaaaa quei rubentini dopo istanbul... ora sucateeee!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

Comunque questa è una tranvata pari a Istanbul. Vero che era solo un ottavo di finale, ma a poco più di un quarto d'ora dalla fine credo che nemmeno lo juventino più pessimista e l'antijuventino più speranzoso avrebbero potuto immaginare un simile finale.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Marzo 2016)

Bene cosi, 4 pere e a casa. Alla fine anche quest'anno gli juventini non ci hanno deluso in Europa


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Lo ha fatto solo che poi non è servito a una mazza, Didier aveva altri programmi


Drogba, Cech e il Kulovic di Di Matteo


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2016)

Bayern sculatissimo comunque. A ranghi completi la Juve avrebbe fatto forse 4 gol. 
Spiace ammetterlo ma meritavano i gobbi maledetti.
Ormai sono una realtà. ..ma non è nel loro DNA l'Europa. 
In ogni caso hanno anche l'allenatore giusto.

Partita bellissima e complimenti ad entrambe.

P.s. rosico se penso che la Juve stava per sbattere fuori il Bayern con le riserve.


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2016)

sto' guardando la sintesi
ma cosa s'e' magnata la juve ???


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

Una goduria pazzesca.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bayern sculatissimo comunque. A ranghi completi la Juve avrebbe fatto forse 4 gol.
> Spiace ammetterlo ma meritavano i gobbi maledetti.
> Ormai sono una realtà. ..ma non è nel loro DNA l'Europa.
> In ogni caso hanno anche l'allenatore giusto.
> ...



cosa non si fa per giustificare l'amato allenatore allegro


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2016)

Ruud ha scritto:


> Se l'è giocata Allegri con il cambio Morata - Mandzukic. E' un allenatore abbastanza decente, ma quando è davanti si **** sempre addosso e prova a giocarsela buttandola in caciara (era così anche con noi),



Morata era stracotto. ..l'ultima azione che ha fatto è inciampato sulla sua lingua


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

#ahseavesseroconvalidatoilgoldiMorata...


----------



## Milan7champions (16 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bayern sculatissimo comunque. A ranghi completi la Juve avrebbe fatto forse 4 gol.
> Spiace ammetterlo ma meritavano i gobbi maledetti.
> Ormai sono una realtà. ..ma non è nel loro DNA l'Europa.
> In ogni caso hanno anche l'allenatore giusto.
> ...


Pero' se consideriamo le 2 partite il Bayern ha ampiamente meritatggi mancava il piu forte Robben


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la Juventus si è uccisa però, complimenti fino a un certo punto



Ma che doveva fare di più? Partita preparata da Dio, han sbagliato troppo davanti e anche l'arbitro non ha aiutato (nemmeno all'andata)


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> cosa non si fa per giustificare l'amato allenatore allegro



?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2016)

#BeHeroes


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

ma poi quale Juve con le riserve dai ragazzi, siamo seri, mancano Marchisio e dybala che tra l'altro è stato sostituto da morata che e stato il migliore, al Bayern allora mancava mezza difesa e soprattutto robben


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

#ahsec'eraDybala #tuttacolpadiMihajlovic


----------



## marionep (16 Marzo 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Bayern sculatissimo comunque. A ranghi completi la Juve avrebbe fatto forse 4 gol.
> Spiace ammetterlo ma meritavano i gobbi maledetti.
> Ormai sono una realtà. ..ma non è nel loro DNA l'Europa.
> In ogni caso hanno anche l'allenatore giusto.
> ...




Parla anche delle assenze del bayern, tutta la difesa e soprattutto Robben. con lui in campo il Bayern avrebbe segnato 3 o 4 gol nei 90, da solo è mezza squadra.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Pero' se consideriamo le 2 partite il Bayern ha ampiamente meritatggi mancava il piu forte Robben


Concordo. 
Comunque veramente. ..mi ha troppo ricordato atletico - Real con Muller nei panni di Sergio Ramos


----------



## Principe (16 Marzo 2016)

Adesso cari allegriani difendete i cambi di allegri che mi faccio 2 risate insieme ad aver lasciato andare coman ahahah godo


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma che doveva fare di più? Partita preparata da Dio, han sbagliato troppo davanti e anche l'arbitro non ha aiutato (nemmeno all'andata)



a livello tattico lha preparata in maniera perfetta, ha sbagliato la gestione dei cambi e si è schiacciato troppo dietro, ha levato i contropiedisti come cuadrado e morata che gli ribaltavano il campo


----------



## prebozzio (16 Marzo 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Allegri ha preparato la partita stupendamente, e poi ha sbagliato i cambi
> 
> Le partite durano 90min


Il fatto che è Morata e Khedira, i due migliori in campo, erano cotti.
Sturaro era una scelta obbligata, e si è visto che gli tremavano le gambe. Mandzukic o Zaza non ci sarebbe stata differenza.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma poi quale Juve con le riserve dai ragazzi, siamo seri, mancano Marchisio e dybala che tra l'altro è stato sostituto da morata che e stato il migliore, al Bayern allora mancava mezza difesa e soprattutto robben




Queste cose non si dicono, altrimenti l'incensamento dell'allenatore della Juve, fatto da milanisti (?!!!), subisce un duro colpo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (16 Marzo 2016)

Due gol del Rosenborg all'Allianz non si vedono tutti i giorni. Grande prova comunque.


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2016)

godo


----------



## Principe (16 Marzo 2016)

Andate a tifare allegri e la Juve se vi piace tanto difenderlo , godo per allegri e per la Juve in egual misura . GODO


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Marzo 2016)

godo per buffon soprattutto.  

prenditi pure il record di rossi ma la Champions la continui a vedere in cartolina.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Due gol del Rosenborg all'Allianz non si vedono tutti i giorni. Grande prova comunque.



ahahahahaha grandissimo


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Due gol del Rosenborg all'Allianz non si vedono tutti i giorni. Grande prova comunque.






Al di là dell'uscita agli ottavi, rispetto all'anno scorso la Juve subirà anche un discreto salasso economico.


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2016)

Comunque l'errore di Evra sul gol di Muller è da galera, un giocatore con quell'esperienza


----------



## Aragorn (16 Marzo 2016)

_E non dimenticate che da qui al 28 maggio la Juve la potete vedere solo su Premium ! _


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Uniformità di giudizi...questa sconosciuta.
Se Cuadrado butta dentro il più semplice dei tap-in sul punteggio di 0-2, la Juve va sullo 0-3 e il discorso qualificazione è chiuso e adesso staremmo parlando di Allegri come best manager in da world foreva.
Visto che Cuadrado se l'è mangiato e il punteggio è rimasto inchiodato sullo 0-2, Allegri è un pippone al sugo che può solo lucidare le scarpe a Guardiola, che al contempo doveva pupparglielo al toscano perché stava sotto di due con il suo squadrone.
Dai su.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


> Comunque l'errore di Evra sul gol di Muller è da galera, un giocatore con quell'esperienza



c'è da dire che anche il Bayern ha regalato i primi due gol, errori che non ti aspetti da alaba


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (16 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> _E non dimenticate che da qui al 28 maggio la Juve la potete vedere solo su Premium ! _




Godo abbastanza per mediaset.  L'anno scorso che c'erano le partite in chiaro la juve va in finale, quest'anno che hanno voluto obbligare la gente ad abbonarsi via subito agli ottavi. Una tranvata non indifferente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Uniformità di giudizi...questa sconosciuta.
> Se Cuadrado butta dentro il più semplice dei tap-in sul punteggio di 0-2, la Juve va sullo 0-3 e il discorso qualificazione è chiuso e adesso staremmo parlando di Allegri come best manager in da world foreva.
> Visto che Cuadrado se l'è mangiato e il punteggio è rimasto inchiodato sullo 0-2, Allegri è un pippone al sugo che può solo lucidare le scarpe a Guardiola, che al contempo doveva pupparglielo al toscano perché stava sotto di due con il suo squadrone.
> Dai su.



la partita dura 90 minuti, l ha preparata in maniera perfetta ma ha sbagliato i cambi


----------



## Danielsan (16 Marzo 2016)

Leggere i vari commenti durante la partita e dopo è spassoso.
Sarei curioso un thread del genere in una partita di Basket.. giocatori,allenatori e squadre che da brocchi diventano fenomeni e viceversa ogni 4 minuti.


----------



## LukeLike (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la partita dura 90 minuti, l ha preparata in maniera perfetta ma ha sbagliato i cambi



Questo è poco ma sicuro. Il concetto che volevo esprimere è che non era un fenomeno prima e non è una pippa ora.


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> c'è da dire che anche il Bayern ha regalato i primi due gol, errori che non ti aspetti da alaba



al 91° col Bayern tutto nella tua area devi solo spazzare come se non ci fosse un domani invece di uscire palla al piede


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

Ma quindi?


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Questo è poco ma sicuro. Il concetto che volevo esprimere è che non era un fenomeno prima e non è una pippa ora.



io tatticamente lo ritengo uno degli allenatori più preparati al mondo, sono sincero, l'ho sempre detto


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Ciachi (16 Marzo 2016)

Sentire MarMotta che parla di arbitraggio scandaloso e che bisogna difendere il calcio italiano in Europa....e' quanto di più spassoso e ridicolo mai ascoltato nel mondo del calcio...


----------



## The Ripper (16 Marzo 2016)

comunque in champions noi con l'ambiente che ci ritroviamo (dirigenza, allenatore, squadra) faemmo figure orrende.
meglio restare a casa.
partite come questa ti confermano solo che non sei per niente all'altezza
già l'EL è tanto. Mi immagino Mihajlovic o Brocchi preparare un Milan-Manchester o Montolivo e Bertolacci cendere in campo in una serata di Coppa.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2016)

Che peccato


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sentire MarMotta che parla di arbitraggio scandaloso e che bisogna difendere il calcio italiano in Europa....e' quanto di più spassoso e ridicolo mai ascoltato nel mondo del calcio...



l'alibi dei perdenti


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)

su skysport "Impresa Sfiorata"
EROI battuti solo ai supplementari...


----------



## ignaxio (17 Marzo 2016)

Allegri tatticamente perfetto. Sui cambi credo che potesse fare ben poco d'altro. Forse doveva mettere zaza al posto di mandzu
PS: mi è piaciuto sentire le dichiarazioni di pep su mediaset.. molto tranquillo e onesto


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Serginho (17 Marzo 2016)

Aldilà delle antipatie da tifoso, vanno fatti i complimenti alla Juve che con una rosa inferiore e varie defezioni è riuscita a mettere in seria difficoltà una delle squadre più forti del mondo in casa propria. Coman comunque ha spaccato la partita, grande prestazione mi domando perché lo abbiano ceduto


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto che è Morata e Khedira, i due migliori in campo, erano cotti.
> Sturaro era una scelta obbligata, e si è visto che gli tremavano le gambe. Mandzukic o Zaza non ci sarebbe stata differenza.



.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (17 Marzo 2016)

sono contento,perché questa squadra ha dimostrato di essere davvero ad un passo dal top internazionale,altro che cúlo e fortumna.Bayern umiliato x 60 minuti in casa loro e poi sono uscito fuori loro,si è praticamente capovolta la partita di andata... Fossimo passati con sto Barca non ci sarebbe stato nulla da fare probabilmente,ma in termini economici e di crescita generale un passaggio del turno sarebbe stata una grande cosa.

Allegri all'andata aveva sbagliato l'impostazione iniziale e azzeccato i cambi,oggi il contrario,Morata doveva assolutamente rimanere in campo.

Peccato,ma se penso a come eravamo usciti 3 anni fa,mi accorgo che questa squadra ha fatto passi da gigante e ha ancora ampi margini di crescita


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)

Juve nel cuore ha scritto:


> Peccato,ma se penso a come eravamo usciti 3 anni fa,mi accorgo che questa squadra ha fatto passi da gigante e ha ancora ampi margini di crescita



ma si l'anno prossimo magari perdete ai rigori


----------



## Juve nel cuore (17 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma si l'anno prossimo magari perdete ai rigori



può darsi


----------



## Schism75 (17 Marzo 2016)

Ho sempre ritenuto che non si possa essere realmente competitivi a certi livelli senza qualcuno che sappia far girare la squadra addormentando la partita in alcuni momenti. Non si corre per 90 minuti, né si può lottare per 90 minuti nella propria trequarti ripartendo in contropiede. E sperare che ti dica sempre bene. Li ricordo ancora quei 90 minuti di Barcellona-Milan 2-2, dove fummo ridicolizzati, e per una botta di fortuna Thiago la mise dentro all'ultimo minuto. Allegri in questo é maestro nel realizzare questo disegno tattico. E il suo progetto Juventus sta lentamente prendendo le sembianze del suo progetto Milan.
Tra l'altro é da fine dello scorso campionato che ha deciso di tornare al 3-5-2 di Conte, visto che il suo 4-3-1-2, con la fissa di mettere un non trequartista sulla trequarti, non è che sia stato proprio brillantissimo e solido.


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

Uscire così fa male perché eravamo sopra di due, quasi tre, ma aver qualcosa da rimproverare alla squadra e al mister significa essere in malafede. Purtroppo Max ha cannato la sostituzione di Morata, ma la partita l'aveva preparata alla perfezione.
Adesso prendiamoci lo scudo e la coppa e la prossima estate cerchiamo di migliorare ancora di più la rosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Passerà il Bayern Monaco ma la Juventus uscirà a testa altissima, non alta. Secondo me la Juve riuscirà anche a segnare un goal, se non due... questo sarà il turno più difficile per il Bayern, più dei quarti e delle semifinali, a patto che nei prossimi due turni non becchi il Barcellona.


E dai, permettetemi un po' di vanagloria


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> _E non dimenticate che da qui al 28 maggio la Juve la potete vedere solo su Premium ! _



Prendetemi per folle, ma il pensiero che se lo sono preso nell'ano di potenza rende l'eliminazione un pochino meno dolorosa


----------



## Chrissonero (17 Marzo 2016)

La solita storia di Allegri...e della Juve in europa..... .... GODO!!!!!!


----------



## The P (17 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il fatto che è Morata e Khedira, i due migliori in campo, erano cotti.
> Sturaro era una scelta obbligata, e si è visto che gli tremavano le gambe. Mandzukic o Zaza non ci sarebbe stata differenza.



Posso capire al massimo Kehdira, ma Morata ha 23 anni, ancora regeva. Ma poi Quadrado? Accorci la squadra e levi il contropiedista?
Oggi mi ha ricordato uno dei motivi per i quali non mi è mai piaciuto: la fifa. Stava facendo una partita perfetta, ma non ha resistito alla sua solita voglia di arroccarsi per non rischiare.


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

Comunque stasera Evra ci ha praticamente fatto prendere 2 gol, perdendosi prima Lewa e poi Muller. Dispiace dirlo, ma ha davvero stracciato le balle con questa storia che vuole giocare sempre.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Uscire così fa male perché eravamo sopra di due, quasi tre, ma aver qualcosa da rimproverare alla squadra e al mister significa essere in malafede. Purtroppo Max ha cannato la sostituzione di Morata, ma la partita l'aveva preparata alla perfezione.
> Adesso prendiamoci lo scudo e la coppa e la prossima estate cerchiamo di migliorare ancora di più la rosa.



Complimenti siete cazzuti, avete giocato bene per molti tratti di partita. Poi sono scoppiati e la qualità del Bayern si è fatta sentire. Morata doveva stare in campo almeno fino al 90esimo. Allegri ha ammesso che non era una sostituzione per stanchezza ma tattica, e ha sbagliato. Un altro errore è stato a mio avviso non passare poi al 3 5 2, togliendo evrà o sandro, forse meglio il francese visto quello che ha combinato, e inserire Rugani. Con la difesa a 3 secondo me il secondo non lo prendevate, perché con questo modulo coprite il campo perfettamente.


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Posso capire al massimo Kehdira, ma Morata ha 23 anni, ancora regeva. Ma poi Quadrado? Accorci la squadra e levi il contropiedista?
> Oggi mi ha ricordato uno dei motivi per i quali non mi è mai piaciuto: la fifa. Stava facendo una partita perfetta, ma non ha resistito alla sua solita voglia di arroccarsi per non rischiare.



La verità è che Allegri non è ne Gesù sceso in terra ne un asino, semplicemente un ottimo allenatore. Un asino non prepara una partita del genere, specie con assenze pesanti come le avevamo noi, dai.


----------



## Juve nel cuore (17 Marzo 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Posso capire al massimo Kehdira, ma Morata ha 23 anni, ancora regeva. Ma poi Quadrado? Accorci la squadra e levi il contropiedista?
> Oggi mi ha ricordato uno dei motivi per i quali non mi è mai piaciuto: la fifa. Stava facendo una partita perfetta, ma non ha resistito alla sua solita voglia di arroccarsi per non rischiare.



l'ho ascoltato nell'intervista post partita,aveva detto di giocare x il terzo gol e quando ha messo Mandzukic aveva detto al croato di stare su,invece lui si è fatto trascinare e rinculava sempre dietro la linea della palla. poi nn mi sono sembrati cambi difensivu,un attaccante x un attaccante,un centrocampista (che in Champions aveva sempre fatto bene) x un centrocampista e un esterno x un esterno. ma hanno avuto un impatto scarso proprio a livello di prestazione,indipendentemente dalle caratteristiche


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Complimenti siete cazzuti, avete giocato bene per molti tratti di partita. Poi sono scoppiati e la qualità del Bayern si è fatta sentire. Morata doveva stare in campo almeno fino al 90esimo. Allegri ha ammesso che non era una sostituzione per stanchezza ma tattica, e ha sbagliato. Un altro errore è stato a mio avviso non passare poi al 3 5 2, togliendo evrà o sandro, forse meglio il francese visto quello che ha combinato, e inserire Rugani. Con la difesa a 3 secondo me il secondo non lo prendevate, perché con questo modulo coprite il campo perfettamente.



Si, anche perché in questo modo avremo potuto riprendere il pressing con cui li abbiamo annichiliti nel primo tempo. Questa partita a mio avviso insegna che arrivati a questi livelli occorre pressare, provarci, dare l'anima e chiudere tutti gli spazi. Cosa che non abbiamo fatto all'andata; ecco, ripensandoci, bisognerebbe guardare con enorme rammarico pure la partita di Torino: se invece di regalargli un tempo li avessimo pressati come oggi forse la vittoria l'avremo strappata.


----------



## Serginho (17 Marzo 2016)

Mi sono letto le pagine precedenti e devo ammettere che [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] ha dato spettacolo 

Coman cesso, è inutile raga non la pareggiano ecc per poi chiudere con la chiosa finale del PSG campione d'Europa. Mi sa che i francesi usciranno ai quarti a questo punto


----------



## folletto (17 Marzo 2016)

roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma quindi?



lol


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


>



L'ha presa... in quel posto


----------



## alessandro77 (17 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> C'è da andare a ripescare i commenti su Allegri adesso.



Mai veramente, tutti a denigrare Guardiola e a esaltare Allegri, ma i cambi li ha azzeccati il primo e cannati clamorosamente il mediocre esaltato..


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Marzo 2016)

La juve doveva fare il terzo, era scontato che se la sarebbe presa dove non batte il sole.

Quasi dispiace a me. Non voglio pensare a come staranno morendo loro...


----------



## Torros (17 Marzo 2016)

Grande partita della Juve che avrebbe meritato il passaggio del turno. Allegri che cmq è un grande allenatore, ha sbagliato a togliere Morata e Cuadrado.

Coman a me non pare niente di che, sul gol Buffon è stato mezzo addormentato. Per il resto mi pare un giocatore monotematico all'ennesima potenza, che basa tutto sulla velocità e tecnicamente è normalissimo. Alex Sandro, nonostante il brasiliano fosse evidentemente spompato non lo ha mai saltato. Ed è riuscito a crossare solo su errore di Evra. Non mi pare un potenziale fenomeno, sinceramente. Anche in bundes fa sempre la stessa giocata, lo stesso Costa che cmq tecnicamente è decisamente più forte.


----------



## JesusHeKnows (17 Marzo 2016)

Purtroppo l unico problema dei forum é che i commenti detti a caldo rimangono scritti XD. Comunque Allegri, secondo me, é questo, riesce a preparare le partite molto bene a livello tattico, ma poi si perde in un bicchier d acqua con i cambi che, molto spesso, non riescono a spaccare la partita o farne pendere l ago della bilancia in positivo. A prescindere da tutto, complimenti alla Juventus perché il Bayern é uno squadrone e farli arrivare ai supplementari, nonché essere ai quarti fino al 90', dimostra un grande carattere di una signora squadra, ma siete tutto fuorché leggendari...é il basso livello del campionato italiano che da questa sensazione secondo me, siete un po' come il PSG nel bene e nel male.


----------



## mistergao (17 Marzo 2016)

Bella partita, che purtroppo ho potuto seguire solo su internet e che mi fa porre una domanda: ma Mediaset, in partite come queste, non è che ci guadagna di più se le fa vedere anche in chiaro?

Con ciò, le cose che mi rimangono sono:
- il tiki taka del Bayern inutile per 60 minuti (ti prego, Pep, cambia modo di giocare, sei noioso)
- l'uomo che non prende gol da mille mila minuti che sul 2-1 si addormenta e la scia schiacciare Lewandowski nell'aria piccola
- il crollo juventino nell'ultima mezz'ora dei tempi regolamentari: realmente, non ne avevano più
- la strepitosa prestazione di Pompilio su Tele Lombardia, che vale più di mille abbonamenti a Sky

Ai tifosi juventini rivolgerei una domanda: doveste sanare un errore del passato, quale sanereste? Il gol di Muntari (e quindi perdereste lo scudetto del 2001/2012) o quello di Morata, e quindi passereste il turno?


----------



## wildfrank (17 Marzo 2016)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sentire MarMotta che parla di arbitraggio scandaloso e che bisogna difendere il calcio italiano in Europa....e' quanto di più spassoso e ridicolo mai ascoltato nel mondo del calcio...



Sta di fatto che negli episodi che contano ci snobbano un pò dappertutto: ad esempio, il rigore non dato a Pogba, col risultato di 1 - 1 nella scorsa finale ancora grida vendetta. Ormai per le "outsider" sarà difficile andare avanti, Real, Barça, Bayern...alla fine vincerà chi ha più "peso". Gli errori ci possono stare, ma quando vanno solo in certe direzioni, qualche sospetto ti viene. Comunque onore ai tedeschi (per me) che non hanno fatto cascatoni in area, che, col clima che si era venuto a creare, potevano costituire un condizionamento non da poco per l'arbitro. Con amici bianconeri dicevo che se ci fossero stati gli spagnoli ieri sera, avrebbero fatto le buche in area a forza di cascatoni......è proprio cultura (IMHO), oltre alla innegabile forza che hanno.


----------



## Lollo interista (17 Marzo 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Bella partita, che purtroppo ho potuto seguire solo su internet e che mi fa porre una domanda: ma Mediaset, in partite come queste, non è che ci guadagna di più se le fa vedere anche in chiaro?
> 
> Con ciò, le cose che mi rimangono sono:
> - il tiki taka del Bayern inutile per 60 minuti (ti prego, Pep, cambia modo di giocare, sei noioso)
> ...


Imho ha poco senso il tuo discorso, con il gol di Muntari chissà come sarebbe cambiata la storia


----------



## Black (17 Marzo 2016)

che super-goduria!! già è bello vederli perdere, dopo essere stati in vantaggio 2-0 poi.... e raggiunti al 91'.... e per di più vederli lamentarsi degli arbitri..... serate come queste ti fanno riappacificare con il calcio.

Unica cosa è che mi dispiace non vederli perdere in finale anche quest'anno.

p.s. l'arbitraggio contro il Monaco l'anno scorso non ve lo ricordate eh? (tralasciando quelli in Italia)


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ai tifosi juventini rivolgerei una domanda: doveste sanare un errore del passato, quale sanereste? Il gol di Muntari (e quindi perdereste lo scudetto del 2011/2012) o quello di Morata, e quindi passereste il turno?



Figurati ce li vedo proprio li juventini che del 2006 si sentono ancora le vittime: per loro il gol di Muntari non ha influito, mentre quello di Morata ehhhhh


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2016)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Bella partita, che purtroppo ho potuto seguire solo su internet e che mi fa porre una domanda: ma Mediaset, in partite come queste, non è che ci guadagna di più se le fa vedere anche in chiaro?
> 
> Con ciò, le cose che mi rimangono sono:
> - il tiki taka del Bayern inutile per 60 minuti (ti prego, Pep, cambia modo di giocare, sei noioso)
> ...



Ma se sei Juventino, fatti una tessera premium...no??

Non capisco quelli che darebbero un rene per Sky...i cosidetti skyboy.

Col digitale non hai parabole, decoder, puoi vederlo su ogni televisore di casa senza problemi ecc...

Con 30 euro al mese ti vedevi tutta la CL della Juve e tutte le partite di campionato della tua squadra in HD..


----------



## mistergao (17 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Imho ha poco senso il tuo discorso, con il gol di Muntari chissà come sarebbe cambiata la storia



Secondo me neanche più di troppo: il Milan avrebbe un campionato in più, ma avrebbe comunque smobilitato in estate, perchè la smobilitazione è legata a doppio filo al Lodo Mondadori.
La Juventus avrebbe comunque vinto gli altri campionati e sarebbe arrivata lo stesso dov'è.
Ma si parla di ipotesi e la storia non la fanno le ipotesi...


----------



## Black (17 Marzo 2016)

dicono che Buffon si fosse giocato il 2-2 al 90'.... questo spiegherebbe le mancate uscite sui 2 cross


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Marzo 2016)

Allora, allora. Mi sento in dovere morale di dire alcune cose visto che sto leggendo elogi ad Allegri da parte dei soliti irriducibili.

Si parla delle assenze della giuvendusse effe ci. Non si citano però le assenze pesantissime del Bayern all'andata. Alla giuve mancava Dybala, ha giocato Morata che l'anno scorso li ha trascinati in finale, segnando pure al barca. Mancava Chiellini, difensore forte solo in Italia dove ha l'immunità dai falli e dai cartellini. Marchisio a livello europeo vale quanto uno sturato, cioè niente.

Max Allegri ha preparato come suo solito le sfide di ritorno: da capra con pattini al posto degli zoccoli lanciata ai 90 km/h su un blocco di ghiaccio che conduce all'Himalaya. E' un allenatore che ha poco da dire. In Italia vince perchè ha una rosa molto più forte delle altre e perchè sono aiutati in ogni modo possibile. In Europa, invece, la giuvendusse (la chiamo cosi vista la maggiore presenza, il 95%, di tifosi meridionali) è una piccola. E' meno del Rosenborg, come ebbe da dire il Maestro (lui si, e sciacquatevi la bocca) Sacchi Arrigo. Guardiola sorrideva parlando di loro, vedendoli come dei semplici catenacciari che tentano la fortuna contro le big europee. L'anno scorso fu un exploit fortunoso a portarli in finale: la prima squadra vera la incontrarono proprio a Berlino e se la partita fosse finita 25-1 non ci sarebbe stato niente da dire.

Poi si elogiava la giuvendusse per aver ceduto Coman. 28 sacchi, Marotta genio del mercato. Di sicuro Zaza è più forte. Zaza richiesto dal Bayern monaco, dal Barca. E Coman li ha purgati. E, inutile dirlo, io sto GODENDO come un macaco dotato di potere arcano che apre e chiude le sponde del Mar Rosso come il più fanatico dei seguaci di Mosè. A-casa, gobbi. A-casa. Lo scommettitore in porta, uomo meschino e infido che rivedrò sicuramente nell' aldilà per sputargli addosso, la Champions la vede col binocolo. Come fosse a Rosenborg.


----------



## carlocarlo (17 Marzo 2016)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma se sei Juventino, fatti una tessera premium...no??
> 
> Non capisco quelli che darebbero un rene per Sky...i cosidetti skyboy.
> 
> ...



ti rispondo io, preferisco perdere 8 partite di champions che la moto gp la formula 1 il tennis e il basket.
non è essere skyboy.. e piacere le cose che danno a sky. fine ot


----------



## DOOOOD (17 Marzo 2016)

io ho sofferto come un cane ed ancora sto male...

dovevamo fare il terzo miseria ladra. ci siamo andati vicinissimi

0-3 dopo la fine del primo tempo, tedeschi umiliati e buonannotte a tutti...invece non è entrata 

Gli arbitraggi contro scandalosi in europa non sono capitati solo alla juve (che se tra andata e ritorno sono stati casi abbastanza clamorosi), ormai è un fatto..non contiamo nulla in europa, la federazione è ridicola, gli altri club (juve a parte) non esistono più.

I cambi erano comprensibili, Morata e Cuadrado avevano corso come disperati e servivano forse fresche...ci siamo presi due cross su cross esterni, con Buffon in porta e barzagli e bonucci dietro è raro...ma stavolta evra (dopo una prestazione sontuosa fino a lì) ha sbagliato...pace

Considerazione finale: se è vero che il Bayern è la seconda squadra del mondo, noi gli siamo molto vicini...e l'anno prossimo abbiamo l'occasione per superarli


----------



## MGP (17 Marzo 2016)

io non capisco com e posibile per qualcuno che capisce un virgoleto di calcio puo difendere alegri dopo questa partita.
la partita e stata persa di alegri e lui e l'unico artefice di questa eliminazione.
e alegri ha perso solo perche ha una mentalita perdente e una paura di vincere imensa.
alegri fa sempre queste cose se e in vantagio, non conta che gioca contro carpi o contro bayern.
alegri ha fato queste cose sempre ... ha aretrato la squadra sperando che puo difendere contro un bayern che puo attacare con 10 giocatori ed e normale che ha perso .... sempre ma sempre nella storia di calcio e stato cosi ... questa e stata una errore di bambini.
bayern ha fato goal solo perche la juve lha lasciato o si poteva giocare 1000 minuti con posseso pala di bayern 99% ma lei non facevano un solo tiro se si continuava con il presing alto ma quando vuoi parchegiare il pulman davanti al portiere, bayer o barca fa sempre goal ... e matematico.
bayern ha fato almeno 3 goals in UCL nelle ultime 7 partite, e una squadra che fa sempre goal se li lasci tirare.

ma alegri e stato e sara sempre un alenatore con una mentalita perdente cosi come marotta che va a attacare l'arbitro dopo questa partita ... questa cosa non si fa quando vuoi essere un grande in europa.


----------



## pazzomania (17 Marzo 2016)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> ti rispondo io, preferisco perdere 8 partite di champions che la moto gp la formula 1 il tennis e il basket.
> non è essere skyboy.. e piacere le cose che danno a sky. fine ot



Beh, se preferisci vedere altri sport e non hai problemi a spendere quei 200-300 euro in più all' anno, rispetto la tua opinione.


----------



## Willy Wonka (17 Marzo 2016)

Non voglio creare flame ma vorrei un parere sincero dai tifosi della Juventus di questo forum dove so che si può parlare civilmente facendo confronti tra persone che ne capiscono. Su tutti i giornali, su tutti i media, sento e leggo "a testa alta". Lo pensate anche voi veramente? Se ci fosse stato il mio Milan al posto della Juve io sinceramente non penserei "a testa alta" dopo aver subito 4 gol.


----------



## davoreb (17 Marzo 2016)

Ieri ho visto la partita con mio fratello Juventino, che gioia immensa!!!! La Juve che forse meritava di passare eliminata al 91 (dopo il 2-2 per me il risultato finale era ovvio) con Coman protagonista assoluto.

Per me i cambi ci potevano stare sia Morata che Cuadrado non ne avevano più e non avrei mai fatto entrare Rugani che si è cag... addosso in una partita di coppia italia.

L'errore è stato che già al 60 si sono messi tutti dietro ad aspettare e questo purtroppo è dato dall'abitudine in campionato dove la Juve fa un goal e poi si mette dietro ad aspettare l'avversario, se lo fai in Italia vinci la partita magari facendo un altro goal ma se lo fai contro il Bayern rischi di subire due goals.

Il primo tempo è stato perfetto dove la Juve attaccava ed il Bayern che non è abituato a difendersi ha subito tantissimo, persino sul 4-2 negli ultimi 5 minuti quando sono tornati in avanti hanno rischiato di segnare due goals in 5 minuti.

Allegri ha preparato bene la partita ma per quello che vedo io lui prepara la partita a livello difensivo in modo ecellente ma a livello offensivo è mediocre non dando un gioco alla squadra.

Ora spero in un contraccolpo in campionato.


----------



## MGP (17 Marzo 2016)

questa cosa con "testa alta" e per squadre picole che quando gioca in europa e incontra una squadra seria lo sa che non hano almeno una chance di vincere e sperano che almeno escono degnamente sconfite ... e cosi come un pupilo va a scuola e ai testi e da 5/10 e va a casa dicendo che sono altri pupili che hano fato solo 3/10 ... non conta per niente perche sono altri pupili che fano 9/10 o 10/10 ... tu sei sempre un 5/10.

se vuoi esere una grande in europa deve fare il bayern a dire che se incontra la juve almeno deve escere a "testa alta".
ma con alegri questa non e possibile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (17 Marzo 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E dai, permettetemi un po' di vanagloria



Grande Splé.

Dopo di questa spero che Max capisca che non deve piú rinunciare a giocare nonostante l'ottimo vantaggio.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Max Allegri ha preparato come suo solito le sfide di ritorno: da capra con pattini al posto degli zoccoli lanciata ai 90 km/h su un blocco di ghiaccio che conduce all'Himalaya. E' un allenatore che ha poco da dire. In Italia vince perchè ha una rosa molto più forte delle altre e perchè sono aiutati in ogni modo possibile. In Europa, invece, la giuvendusse (la chiamo cosi vista la maggiore presenza, il 95%, di tifosi meridionali) è una piccola. E' meno del Rosenborg, come ebbe da dire il Maestro (lui si, e sciacquatevi la bocca) Sacchi Arrigo.



Il Maestro come lo chiami tu ieri nel post partita ha fatto i complimenti a Max dicendo che la Juve meritava di vincere 5-0 fino al 70'. Allegri ieri ha fatto l'ennesimo capolavoro inchiodando il Bayern con un modulo 4-5-1 inedito per i gobbi quanto per lo stesso Allegri. Ridurre il flop della Juve ai cambi di Allegri è un'analisi assai superficiale: il Bayern ha fatto due tiri e due gol, poteva accadere anche con cambi diversi, sono episodi che possono capitare nel calcio, più colpa di Evra che di Allegri sicuramente.

Comunque per me che stimo Allegri e odio la Juve, queste partite sono le migliori. Max fa bene ma la Juve perde. Non chiedevo di meglio.


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Maestro come lo chiami tu ieri nel post partita ha fatto i complimenti a Max dicendo che la Juve meritava di vincere 5-0 fino al 70'. Allegri ieri ha fatto l'ennesimo capolavoro inchiodando il Bayern con un modulo 4-5-1 inedito per i gobbi quanto per lo stesso Allegri. Ridurre il flop della Juve ai cambi di Allegri è un'analisi assai superficiale: il Bayern ha fatto due tiri e due gol, poteva accadere anche con cambi diversi, sono episodi che possono capitare nel calcio, più colpa di Evra che di Allegri sicuramente.
> 
> Comunque per me che stimo Allegri e odio la Juve, queste partite sono le migliori. Max fa bene ma la Juve perde. Non chiedevo di meglio.



Il risultato è quello che conta. Allegri ha catenacciato e il Bayern è entrato in campo svogliato e privo di mordente, anche a causa dell'abbandono già annunciato dell'allenatore, che ha praticamente litigato con tutto l'ambiente. Quando si sono resi conto che stavano uscendo contro una piccola d'europa, hanno fatto 4 pere. Allegri non vale niente. Vale chi vince, chi passa il turno, chi compie imprese. Allegri non ha mai compiuto niente in vita sua. All'andata con due difensori centrali titolari il Bayern vinceva 5-0.


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Non voglio creare flame ma vorrei un parere sincero dai tifosi della Juventus di questo forum dove so che si può parlare civilmente facendo confronti tra persone che ne capiscono. Su tutti i giornali, su tutti i media, sento e leggo "a testa alta". Lo pensate anche voi veramente? Se ci fosse stato il mio Milan al posto della Juve io sinceramente non penserei "a testa alta" dopo aver subito 4 gol.



Dipende da cosa si intende a testa alta. Se si parte dal presupposto che il Bayern era comunque molto più forte di noi a prescindere, che eravamo senza mezza squadra e che partivamo da una situazione di svantaggio in cui avevamo un risultato su tre, si, possiamo dire a testa alta. Tuttavia, rivedendo come sono andate le cose, rivedendo che nel primo tempo li abbiamo letteralmente annichiliti, che non hanno subito lo 0-3 per puro miracolo, che all'andata abbiamo compromesso la partita regalandogli un tempo (dopo aver visto la partita di ieri sono assolutamente certo che approcciando la gara dello Stadium come all'Allianz Arena potevamo strappare la vittoria), allora no, trovo che l'abbiamo buttata nel cesso.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Marzo 2016)

JesusHeKnows ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l unico problema dei forum é che i commenti detti a caldo rimangono scritti XD. Comunque Allegri, secondo me, é questo, riesce a preparare le partite molto bene a livello tattico, ma poi si perde in un bicchier d acqua con i cambi che, molto spesso, non riescono a spaccare la partita o farne pendere l ago della bilancia in positivo. A prescindere da tutto, complimenti alla Juventus perché il Bayern é uno squadrone e farli arrivare ai supplementari, nonché essere ai quarti fino al 90', dimostra un grande carattere di una signora squadra, ma siete tutto fuorché leggendari...é il basso livello del campionato italiano che da questa sensazione secondo me, siete un po' come il PSG nel bene e nel male.



un commento che condivido in toto anche se "perdersi in un bicchier d'acqua" si dice quando qualcuno si perde in sciocchezzuole evitabili, secondo me invece per Allegri sarà molto dura migliorare da questo punto di vista.
Per me la differenza l'hanno fatta proprio gli allenatori e non è un caso che Guardiola, che sia simpatico o meno, rimane uno dei 3 migliori al mondo. 
Per preparare una partita si hanno mesi ma cambiarla in corsa impone una comprensione immediata dell'andamento del match e impone di avere tanto tanto fegato.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Marzo 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Grande partita della Juve che avrebbe meritato il passaggio del turno. Allegri che cmq è un grande allenatore, ha sbagliato a togliere Morata e Cuadrado.
> 
> Coman a me non pare niente di che, sul gol Buffon è stato mezzo addormentato. Per il resto mi pare un giocatore monotematico all'ennesima potenza, che basa tutto sulla velocità e tecnicamente è normalissimo. Alex Sandro, nonostante il brasiliano fosse evidentemente spompato non lo ha mai saltato. Ed è riuscito a crossare solo su errore di Evra. Non mi pare un potenziale fenomeno, sinceramente. Anche in bundes fa sempre la stessa giocata, lo stesso Costa che cmq tecnicamente è decisamente più forte.



Torros, come già in passato: se pensi questo di Coman, vorrà dire che in un paio d'anni sarà da pallone d'oro.

Per la cronaca, D. Costa che è un ottimo giocatore, all'età di Coman era uno sconosciuto appena arrivato dal Gremio in Ucraina; il francese invece si sta giocando la vittoria della CL nel miglior club al mondo (o quasi) risultando anche decisivo.


----------



## juventino (17 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Torros, come già in passato: se pensi questo di Coman, vorrà dire che in un paio d'anni sarà da pallone d'oro.
> 
> Per la cronaca, D. Costa che è un ottimo giocatore, all'età di Coman era uno sconosciuto appena arrivato dal Gremio in Ucraina; il francese invece si sta giocando la vittoria della CL nel miglior club al mondo (o quasi) risultando anche decisivo.



Lungi da me ritenere Coman un sopravvalutato (sarei un folle), ma personalmente credo che a questo giro [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] abbia ragione. Non concordo con chi dice che ieri ha spaccato la partita; in realtà Alex Sandro, pur in netto debito d'ossigeno, lo ha praticamente sempre chiuso bene. Il cross del 2-2 è stato molto casuale perché nato da un errore di Evra mentre il gol, beh dai aveva un autostrada e gli equilibri della Juve erano saltati completamente.
Ha un talento cristallino e per me non dovevamo venderlo così facilmente (anche se ci frutterà altri 33 milioni), ma è ancora molto molto acerbo.


----------



## Torros (17 Marzo 2016)

ma anche il talento cristallino io non lo vedo, mi pare atleticamente fortissimo ma ecco poco altro. Alcuni giocatori perdono quell'atletismo già a 23 anni e chi si basa su ciò è spesso infortunato. Non sarà il caso di Coman per io non vedo tutto sto talento. 
Poi che sia decisivo va beh complimenti dipende anche molto dalle circostanze, anche Pedro è stato spesso decisivo con il Barca, ma non è un fenomeno.

Coman mi pare un grande velocista, ma non si può certo definire dribblomane, visto che salta l'uomo allungandosi la palla in velocità e non con la palla attaccata al piede, alla Hazard per intenderci. Ecco Coman è stato più decisivo di Hazard in Champions, ma non significa nulla, non ha lontanamente il talento del Belga. Anche perché in quel contesto, quella tipologia di giocatore, in quella superiorità di collettivo, non so quanti sfigurerebbero, hanno fatto 3 cross e 2 gol praticamente e non mi pare abbia crossato Beckham. A me Coman ricorda un Cuadrado meno tecnico, meno fantasioso e più esplosivo. Poi magari mi sbaglio ed è il nuovo Garrincha.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (17 Marzo 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Lungi da me ritenere Coman un sopravvalutato (sarei un folle), ma personalmente credo che a questo giro [MENTION=1740]Torros[/MENTION] abbia ragione. Non concordo con chi dice che ieri ha spaccato la partita; in realtà Alex Sandro, pur in netto debito d'ossigeno, lo ha praticamente sempre chiuso bene. Il cross del 2-2 è stato molto casuale perché nato da un errore di Evra mentre il gol, beh dai aveva un autostrada e gli equilibri della Juve erano saltati completamente.
> Ha un talento cristallino e per me non dovevamo venderlo così facilmente (anche se ci frutterà altri 33 milioni), ma è ancora molto molto acerbo.



Foste miei amici, mi salverei gli screenshot per poi sfoderarveli al momento opportuno.
Sandro, che comunque non è uno scappato di casa ma un 25enne tra i migliori nel suo ruolo, è andato in serissima difficoltà. Coman, oltre al gol della mazzata definitiva (tra l'altro bellissimo segnato con il suo piede debole), all'assist del 2-2, è stato fondamentale anche nel tenere dentro la linea la palla del gol di Lewa su assist di Costa.
Insomma è entrato in 3 dei 4 gol Bavaresi (su quello di Alcantara oltretutto era LIBERISSIMO sulla destra, avrebbe potuto ricevere il passaggio oppure fare tap-in). Se questo è chiudere bene un giocatore con una difesa schierata a 5..
Ma dove lo trovate un 19enne che gioca a questi livelli un ottavo di CL?
Oltretutto i milioni sono 28 e li vedrete, sempre che non si spacchi tutto (perché il rischio di una mancata esplosione del giocatore è a carico vostro) nel 2018.

Per adesso il Bayern lo ha pagato 5 milioni, il prossimo anno ve ne dà altri 2, poi nel 2018 ve ne darà 21 quando avrà una quotazione di 60 milioni.
nel 2018 Cuadrado avrà 30anni e vi sarà costato gli stessi soldi di Coman.

Intanto che il genio Marotta rifletta sul fatto che 2 suoi regali, lo hanno buttato fuori dalla CL ossia Llorente e Coman. Ha incassato 5 milioni in totale (manco mezzo Hernanes).


----------



## Torros (17 Marzo 2016)

ah già la Juve secondo me ha un ottima fase difensiva e la sua organizzazione da questo punto di vista batte qualsiasi altra squadra, ieri però Bonucci, poteva e doveva saltare meglio su quei cross e Buffon mi parso un pò addormentato.


----------



## corvorossonero (17 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Foste miei amici, mi salverei gli screenshot per poi sfoderarveli al momento opportuno.
> Sandro, che comunque non è uno scappato di casa ma un 25enne tra i migliori nel suo ruolo, è andato in serissima difficoltà. Coman, oltre al gol della mazzata definitiva (tra l'altro bellissimo segnato con il suo piede debole), all'assist del 2-2, è stato fondamentale anche nel tenere dentro la linea la palla del gol di Lewa su assist di Costa.
> Insomma è entrato in 3 dei 4 gol Bavaresi (su quello di Alcantara oltretutto era LIBERISSIMO sulla destra, avrebbe potuto ricevere il passaggio oppure fare tap-in). Se questo è chiudere bene un giocatore con una difesa schierata a 5..
> Ma dove lo trovate un 19enne che gioca a questi livelli un ottavo di CL?
> ...



.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Il risultato è quello che conta.



unica cosa sensata che hai scritto, da cui si evince che Guardiola è stato in fin dei conti più bravo ed è vero
tralascio il resto e vado avanti delle mie opinioni. del resto è il momento di vana gloria di quelli come te che comunque l'hanno scampata bella ieri sera


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> unica cosa sensata che hai scritto, da cui si evince che Guardiola è stato in fin dei conti più bravo ed è vero
> tralascio il resto e vado avanti delle mie opinioni. del resto è il momento di vana gloria di quelli come te che comunque l'hanno scampata bella ieri sera



Il passo tra essere asini o fenomeni è davvero breve, tra Allegri e Guardiola il titolo se lo sono scambiato al novantesimo per dire. Chi vince appunto ha ragione, ma sicuramente si potrebbe aprire un discorso ben più lungo su quanto di buono fatto da Gardiola in baviera e su quanto venisse considerato eccessivamente asino qui a Milano Max.


----------



## Roten1896 (17 Marzo 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il passo tra essere asini o fenomeni è davvero breve, tra Allegri e Guardiola il titolo se lo sono scambiato al novantesimo per dire. Chi vince appunto ha ragione, ma sicuramente si potrebbe aprire un discorso ben più lungo su quanto di buono fatto da Gardiola in baviera e su quanto venisse considerato eccessivamente asino qui a Milano Max.



ma anche all'interno della sfida stessa... praticamente dove tra andata e ritorno si sono trovati l'uno nella situazione dell'altro... a Torino Juventus sotto 2-0 va 2-2 allora colpa di allegri perché nel primo tempo difendeva lo 0-0 in casa, qua situazione invertita da 0-2 a 2-2 colpa di allegri perché negli ultimi 20 (venti) minuti difendeva il 2-0 in trasferta... si evince da questa indagine che allegri si è difeso per 65 minuti su 180 contro il bayern favorito alla vigilia. 

i meriti di Guardiola quindi dove iniziano?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2016)

Speravo di leggere un topic di solo godimento da parte di almeno i milanisti.

Pazienza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Marzo 2016)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo per buffon soprattutto.
> 
> prenditi pure il record di rossi ma la Champions la continui a vedere in cartolina.



Quoto io godo per lui troppo esaltato ad ogni gol troppo tutto quello li grazie fcb  .


----------



## er piscio de gatto (17 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speravo di leggere un topic di solo godimento da parte di almeno i milanisti.
> 
> Pazienza.



Sei matto?  Sportività 

Io godo un sacco, consoliamoci


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Marzo 2016)

A testa casa


----------



## Snake (17 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Mi sono letto le pagine precedenti e devo ammettere che [MENTION=225]Superdinho80[/MENTION] ha dato spettacolo
> 
> Coman cesso, è inutile raga non la pareggiano ecc per poi chiudere con la chiosa finale del PSG campione d'Europa. Mi sa che i francesi usciranno ai quarti a questo punto



sul psg ero sincero


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Marzo 2016)

Godo ancora, la faccia del mio collega stamattina veramente impagabile.


----------



## BossKilla7 (17 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speravo di leggere un topic di solo godimento da parte di almeno i milanisti.
> 
> Pazienza.


macche, meglio parlare di tattica e di chi è meglio tra Allegri e Guardiola (lol)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Marzo 2016)




----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2016)

in soastanza è stata una partita come l'ottavo di finale tra andata e ritorno che fece con noi contro il barcellona, vantaggio di due gol vanificato allo stesso modo beccandone 4, qua non in una partita intera ma in 40 minuti tra finale di partita e tempi supllementari


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Marzo 2016)

Snake ha scritto:


>



Dio che squallore. Pompilio che piange  Ma il tipo che balla il balletto tedesco poi? Ammetto che un po' mi ha fatto ridere, ma una dignità non ce l'ha?


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dio che squallore. Pompilio che piange  Ma il tipo che balla il balletto tedesco poi? Ammetto che un po' mi ha fatto ridere, ma una dignità non ce l'ha?



ma ci sta dai, lui è di bayern


----------



## Hammer (17 Marzo 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Speravo di leggere un topic di solo godimento da parte di almeno i milanisti.
> 
> Pazienza.



Non ti preoccupare, io sto ancora godendo da ieri sera


----------



## Sherlocked (17 Marzo 2016)

Usciti a testa alta ? Ma dove ? Ne han prese 6, con percentuali di possesso palla a tratti ridicole. Allegri ha catenacciato e basta. E io godo per quelli che sullo 0-2 dicevano "dove sono i detrattori di max?" Ebbene, eccomi. Ecco dove sono. Cosa avete da dire ? Il vostro vate è andato a casa alla prima squadra forte incontrata. E' un incompetente. Un inetto. Come allenatore vale come un Mazzarri qualsiasi. E infatti è andato a casa con 6 pere sul groppone facendosi rimontare in maniera oscena. A casa anche voi fan di allegri, tutti a casa e zitti, su, che la favola è già finita. MINImiliano Allegri.

P.s. La giuvendusse a livello europeo vale meno dell'innocenza professata da Agnelli Senior riguardo a certe strisce pedonali che attraversava. Lapo Elkann rappresenta l'anima giuvendina, e anche il leone di lernia.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Marzo 2016)

E che dire delle dichiarazioni di Marotta ? Ci vuole faccia tosta,ma è la stessa persona che dopo uno scandaloso catania- juve disse "tanto avremmo vinto lo stesso "? poi l'uscita che il calcio italiano deve essere tutelato è ai limiti del ridicolo, lo scorso anno dopo juve monaco avrebbe potuto fare un bel hashtag #tuteliamoilcalciofrancese.
Gli juventini in una sola serata si sono contraddetti su tutto ciò che ripetono come un mantra da secoli,e cioè che " l'arbitro è l'alibi dei perdenti " e che " vincere non è importante ,è l'unica cosa che conta" e invece leggo ovunque che sono usciti a testa alta(quindi ora magicamente conta la prestazione) e che soprattutto la colpa è dell'arbitro. Bene,benvenuti tra noi comuni mortali.


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2016)

Sherlocked ha scritto:


> Usciti a testa alta ? Ma dove ? Ne han prese 6, con percentuali di possesso palla a tratti ridicole. Allegri ha catenacciato e basta. E io godo per quelli che sullo 0-2 dicevano "dove sono i detrattori di max?" Ebbene, eccomi. Ecco dove sono. Cosa avete da dire ? Il vostro vate è andato a casa alla prima squadra forte incontrata. E' un incompetente. Un inetto. Come allenatore vale come un Mazzarri qualsiasi. E infatti è andato a casa con 6 pere sul groppone facendosi rimontare in maniera oscena. A casa anche voi fan di allegri, tutti a casa e zitti, su, che la favola è già finita. MINImiliano Allegri.
> 
> P.s. La giuvendusse a livello europeo vale meno dell'innocenza professata da Agnelli Senior riguardo a certe strisce pedonali che attraversava. Lapo Elkann rappresenta l'anima giuvendina, e anche il leone di lernia.



"eccomi. ecco dove sono" ahahhahaahha sei un grande


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Marzo 2016)

Dispiace per i gobbi, umanamente parlando.....


----------



## Superdinho80 (17 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> E che dire delle dichiarazioni di Marotta ? Ci vuole faccia tosta,ma è la stessa persona che dopo uno scandaloso catania- juve disse "tanto avremmo vinto lo stesso "? poi l'uscita che il calcio italiano deve essere tutelato è ai limiti del ridicolo, lo scorso anno dopo juve monaco avrebbe potuto fare un bel hashtag #tuteliamoilcalciofrancese.
> Gli juventini in una sola serata si sono contraddetti su tutto ciò che ripetono come un mantra da secoli,e cioè che " l'arbitro è l'alibi dei perdenti " e che " vincere non è importante ,è l'unica cosa che conta" e invece leggo ovunque che sono usciti a testa alta(quindi ora magicamente conta la prestazione) e che soprattutto la colpa è dell'arbitro. Bene,benvenuti tra noi comuni mortali.



straquoto


----------



## Torros (18 Marzo 2016)

dhorasoosarebbetitolare ha scritto:


> Torros, come già in passato: se pensi questo di Coman, vorrà dire che in un paio d'anni sarà da pallone d'oro.
> 
> Per la cronaca, D. Costa che è un ottimo giocatore, all'età di Coman era uno sconosciuto appena arrivato dal Gremio in Ucraina; il francese invece si sta giocando la vittoria della CL nel miglior club al mondo (o quasi) risultando anche decisivo.



anche Pedro Rodriguez Ledesma  Che cmq rispetto a Coman è più forte nello stretto ed è totalmente ambidestro, quindi cmq stiamo su un piano tecnico superiore.

Ho gli occhi per vedere e se uno basa tutto sulla velocità per me non è un fenomeno. E' semplicemente capitato nel club giusto al momento giusto, se non avesse lasciato il Psg a quest'ora stava ancora in panca. Il calcio è anche fatto di scelte. Dico di più Cuadrado al suo posto avrebbe fatto altrettanto bene. Perché? perché il colombiano ha le stesse qualità ma è molto meno monotematico e più tecnico.

Certo Coman può migliorare, aggiungere altro al suo bagaglio tecnico. Ma non ricordo molti 20enni che abbiano stravolto totalmente in positivo le loro qualità tecniche nel tempo, se guardi il Ribery dei primi anni al Bayern per esempio era lo stesso di oggi tecnicamente. E' maturato in altri aspetti, ma le basi tecniche te le fai spesso da giovanissimo. Certo se Coman ha la volontà di ferro come Cr7, può diventare anche un fuoriclasse, ma in quanto a talento ho visto di molto meglio. 
Il Bayern è un meccanismo oliato, dove giocatori con le sue caratteristiche faranno sempre bene, magari in una squadra come la Juve meno, perché mancano i finalizzatori e nello stesso Psg, dove le ali fanno praticamente le seconde punte e c'è bisogno di inventiva, dribbling stretto e fantasia, non solo calciare la palla sulla fascia e pedalare. 

Tanti talenti sono stati bruciati, per scelte tattiche sbagliate, Coman ha avuto la fortuna di capitare in una delle poche squadre che utilizzano ancora le ali classiche e sopratutto con Robben e Ribery quasi sempre rotti.


----------

